

Speedup Ruby 1.9.3 on Windows a lot - juuser66
http://itreallymatters.net/post/12897174267/speedup-ruby-1-9-3-on-windows

======
scottshea
For those of us cursed to develop on Windows but deploy to Linux this can be a
big deal.

